

Darpa Spends $51 Million On Matrix-Like Cyber War Firing Range  - goodgoblin
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-01/darpa-spends-51-million-matrix-cyber-war-firing-range

======
yannis
This sounds like a Marshall Plan for the mother of all Games. Hope they make
it multi-player open source:)

